# blue tetra and julii cory



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)




----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Good job, level. Keep um comming.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

cool, isnt the tetra dyed?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

ive done some research before i bought it, from what i know... no it isnt dyed, i hate dyed fish, so i didnt want them. but i read that this is natural, (looks like a giant neon) but they arent seen often in stores because they dont ship well, once you get them home, they do fine, i havent lost any, got 5, carried them home, and they are doing just great.


----------

